# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Dziwne bóle głowy, ćmienie ?

## wielkopolanin

Witam, zwracam się tu do Państwa z takim tematem chorobowym który mnie męczy już od powiedzmy gwiazdki 2012. Po krótce opisze historię i problemy

A więc zaczeło się od sytuacji gdy na wieczór umyłem głowę, wysuszyłem na szybko włosy i zjawił się kolega który wyrwał mnie na centrum handlowe. Oczywiście założyłem czapke ale wiadomo krótko po tym prysznicu poszedłem. Na drugi dzień obudziłem się i jedzac jajecznice z rana + herbate poczułem że mi się unosi. Szybko zwymiotowałem w ubikacji i od tego dnia czułem lekkie ucisk i pobolewanie głowy. Piszę pobolewanie gdyż nie jest to jakiś ostry ból, który powoduje nieprzydatność do życia. Ale wracając do głównego wątku aż do sylwestra czułem takie pobolewanie ( bez reguły ale najczęściej rano i wieczorem)W sylwka zrobiłem szybko badanie krwi na morfo i np CRP nic nie wskazywało inne wskazania w normie. Następnie w sylwestra trochę wypiłem no i się strułem ( w nocy zwymiotowałem ze 2 razy) po tym w nowy rok jeszcze trzeźwiałem i dochodziłem do siebie siedząc przed laptopem aż nagle poczułem coś w rodzaju dreszczu na głowie i występował on może co minute z pare razy jakby nadchodziła fala ...wystraszyłem się i zacząłem panikować ...następne 2 tyg to podejrzewam że złapało mnie jeszcze przeziębienie ponieważ miałem temperaturę, nieświeży oddech wskazujący że coś się w wątrobie dzieje, wieczorne pocenie się, zatkany nos, no i wcześniejsze dolegliwości - oczywiście nei było dalszych wymiotów. Dodatkowo czułem się senny, zmęczony w mniejszym stopniu osłabiony aczkolwiek po późniejszych lekach doszło i to. Nie wiem czy ta senność nie wynikła też z nerwicy bądz lęków - budziłem się czasem w nocy i nie mogłem spać, ziewałem w ciąg 5 minut chyba ze 20 razy. Poszedłem na początku stycznia do lekarza rodzinnego stwierdziła ze gardło okropnie wygląda zapalenie górnych dróg oddechowych, przepisała mi antybiotyk i coś na uspokojenie, po tygodniu kuracji poprawa raczej pod kątem braku gorączki. Czucie głowy nadal obecne i dodatkowo czułem ścisk w gardle robiło mi się nie dobrze ale też nie aż tak zebym zaraz miał zwymiotować. Poszedłem do innego lekarza zapisał inny antybiotyk i dał mi jakieś psychotropy na uspokojenie, wziąłem raz i podziękowałem - nie mogłem spac pół nocy. zacząłem stosować melisse i domowe sposoby uspokojenia się.  Następna wizyta u lekarza i skierowanie do okulisty i laryngologa - pierwszy nie widział nic w oczach - żadnego uszkodzenia nerwu a drugi mówi ze lekko zatoki mam tylko zapchane. Własnie wykonałem zdjęcie zatok i czekam na wizyte, z obecnego stanu mam raz po raz trudności z zaśnięciem ( w nocy nie mogę sie skupić nad snem, jestem jakby wystraszony ?)  W dzień raczej nic nei odczuwam, rano wstaje rześki chociaż to dopiero od tego tygodnia, poprawiło się , czasem popołudniami  coś tam czuje ale powiedzmy przychodzi 18-19 i mam jakby taki atak lekki  ból głowy , oczy robią się ciężkie , ręce mam chyba trochę osłabione, lekko mi niedobrze  a głowa to tak jakbym zaraz miała się kiwnąć z osłabienia na jedną strone albo sam się tak osłabiam i to psychika albo coś mi jest, trwa to może od 20 do 40 min. Dodam też ze szyja mnie boli i czasem strzela jak próbuje ją rozprostować. Mam też skrzywiony kręgosłup.

Jeśli ktoś mógłby mi pomoc podpowiedzieć co dalej robić ? Powiedzieć czego mogą dotyczyć te objawy bo chyba są jakieś mało specyficzne ? Myślałem że zatoki ale spojrzałem na zdjęcie i znajoma i raczej przewlekłe zatoki odpadają. Nigdy wcześniej tak nie miałem nigdy wcześniej głowa mnie nie bolała więcej niż jeden dzień, ciśnienie sobie badałem paręnaście razy i nigdy w zasadzie nie przekraczała 120 na 70 -puls 65-74 zależy pewnie od zdenerwowania.

Ps. oczywiście te  lęki spowodowane były moimi podejrzeniem guza mózgu....dosyć się tego na czytałem i może to mnie tak nastrajało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam podobne objawy ,męczyłam się pół roku. Wkręcałam sobie guza to zrobiłam rezonans prywatnie, i wiele innych badań.Pieniędzy kupe straciłam- okazało się że mam napięciowe  bóle głowy  wywołane stresem i nerwicą. Póki co leczę się u psychiatry mam nadzieje ,że pomoże... :Smile:

----------

